# Car Pro Essence Plus



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Any one use the new Essence yet?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Is there any where to buy it in the uk?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ultra Detail said:


> Is there any where to buy it in the uk?


Won't get here in the UK till the end of this month:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any videos how to use it and what kind of sheeting properties it has?


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Any videos how to use it and what kind of sheeting properties it has?


http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...o-essence-plus-review-over-opti-coat-pro.html


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

So a little update on essence+ for anyone that interested in restoring the gloss on a vehicle that has had a ceramic coating applied but is lacking that extra bling, i have only used it on one panel thus far, the bonnet of a silver audi that was coated about 18 months and showing signs of minor wash marring, i was'nt expecting a miracle to happen but what stood out for me was extreme level of gloss and flake pop that the product left behind, the carpro gloss pad was used on my flex 3401 at speed 4, having the option to refresh a coating rather than starting again can only be a good thing :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

MAUI said:


> Any one use the new Essence yet?


Yes, both sizes (250ml and 500ml) available from us. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

EliteCarCare said:


> Yes, both sizes (250ml and 500ml) available from us. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Can it be used on non-coated cars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Yes, both sizes (250ml and 500ml) available from us. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks for the swift delivery as per usual :thumb:
I'll be finishing the rest of the car this weekend it's gonna look more outstanding than it already does


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

techman56 said:


> Can it be used on non-coated cars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mate:thumb: it's like Essence but with no abrasives at all, but longevity is not known yet as it's just came out over her, but it does say it's the same as normal Essence so depending on environment then 12 months is possible :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

chongo said:


> Yes mate:thumb: it's like Essence but with no abrasives at all, but longevity is not known yet as it's just came out over her, but it does say it's the same as normal Essence so depending on environment then 12 months is possible :thumb:


As a repair/top up product it's a winner imo, a wipedown with reload and your done, ech2o spritz an wipe after a wash sorted.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Ultra Detail said:


> As a repair/top up product it's a winner imo, a wipedown* with reload and your done*, ech2o spritz an wipe after a wash sorted.


Why? Essence+ is LSP.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Why? Essence+ is LSP.


Reload will act as a sacrificial layer helping to persevere essence plus .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

neil b said:


> Reload will act as a sacrificial layer helping to persevere essence plus .


It's used to apparently stop water spotting and give you add protection :thumb:


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you need to apply an LSP such as a wax on top of Essence+?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

I tried it on expensive 3 parts Japanese made paint coating...and it reduced the water contact angle significantly...:tumbleweed:
It beads and rolled down the rain water nicely when got rained,but after hand washed the car with SN shampoo.When i rinsed it down,all i got only hydrophilic water sheeting
I don't know whether the coating too weak,or E+ really need silica sealant as topper...

*E+ are applied and used properly as the instruction suggest


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

techman56 said:


> Can it be used on non-coated cars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it can be used on non-coated cars.

Alex


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

techman56 said:


> Do you need to apply an LSP such as a wax on top of Essence+?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't need to but there's nothing to stop you doing so if you want..

Alex


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Why? Essence+ is LSP.


Sorry late reply, i used to use reload in the same way most may use a quick detailer for the final wipe down or after a wash, now i don't have to.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

neil b said:


> Reload will act as a sacrificial layer helping to persevere essence plus .


Reload over Essence Plus:


----------



## Carpmadjohn (Aug 1, 2015)

MAUI said:


> Reload over Essence Plus:


Oh my

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is my mate applying Essence plus on a Carpro gloss pad, this is his third lesson on machine polishing. Leaves a fantastic finish


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

chongo said:


> This is my mate applying Essence plus on a Carpro gloss pad, this is his third lesson on machine polishing. Leaves a fantastic finish


Nice Space :argie:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

chongo said:


> This is my mate applying Essence plus on a Carpro gloss pad, this is his third lesson on machine polishing. Leaves a fantastic finish


Parking meter and a gas pump, what else do you need. Oh, maybe a phone booth.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MAUI said:


> Parking meter and a gas pump, what else do you need. Oh, maybe a phone booth.


It's next door:wave:


----------

